# Can anyone tell me what coloring he would be considered



## gsdmommy2013 (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello, this is my 6 month old monster  I was just wondering what color he would be classified as, we think brindle.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he definitely looks brindle, like a dutchie..he's gorgeous !


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Even his tongue, lol!

Cool looking dog, very handsome!


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow he is absolutely beautiful! Love the tongue! lol Looks like a brindle, might be a Dutch Shepherd!


----------



## gsdmommy2013 (Jun 18, 2013)

thanks guys  i thought so as well, and yes even his tongue is all different colors. How would i find out if he is a dutch shepherd?? I was afraid of him being not fully bred so i got a dna test on him and the only breed in his genetic makeup is german shepherd. And you cant tell here but he has the distinct black saddleback.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

maybe he is a mix of german shepherd and dutch shepherd..Maybe 'dutch' is to close to german to show up in a dna..???


----------



## gsdmommy2013 (Jun 18, 2013)

Idk, it says that that is a recognized breed in the database they use. and another thing i wanted to ask about is i have heard there are no purebred German shepherds that are brindle anymore, i wanted to know how true that is cuz I've got one  they say its more of a genetic mutation


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

Looks like a GSD to me. Just because a dog is brindle doesn't make it a Dutch Shepherd.


----------



## Sheriandloki (May 10, 2013)

My pup is brindle and isn't a dutch shepherd, his pa is a german shepherd and his mums a staff cross shepherd! Take a look







Not as brindle as yours though! Beautiful dog


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

He is beautiful! (both pups are)


I had read on here a while back that brindle was no longer in german shepherds, but I'm wondering if that is changing? I've been reading that more and more are cropping up and they are actual german shepherds. Kinda like the mutation in panda shepherds?


----------



## gsdmommy2013 (Jun 18, 2013)

i know thats what i was thinking, and ur pup is adorable i put this other picture, u see the distinct german shep markings?? I think the color is making a comeback!!!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

very cool coloring!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is definitely a brindle pattern. Do you have a pedigree? Where did you get him? As far as I know, brindle can't make a come back. It was a dominant gene that was bred out of the breed.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

FlyAway said:


> Looks like a GSD to me. Just because a dog is brindle doesn't make it a Dutch Shepherd.


Correct. But it sure indicates a strong possibility that it's not a purebred GSD.


----------



## gsdmommy2013 (Jun 18, 2013)

i dont have a pedigree, all i have is a dna test that is 99 percent accurate that says he only has german shepherd in him his dad is registered but not his mom


----------



## gsdmommy2013 (Jun 18, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> That is definitely a brindle pattern. Do you have a pedigree? Where did you get him? As far as I know, brindle can't make a come back. It was a dominant gene that was bred out of the breed.


they say it is possible, they label it a genetic mutation and it can be full bred


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Can you provide documentation or a link to that information? That's the first I've heard of that. 

Do you have his pedigree?

Regardless...he's gorgeous!


----------



## gsdmommy2013 (Jun 18, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> Can you provide documentation or a link to that information? That's the first I've heard of that.
> 
> Do you have his pedigree?
> 
> Regardless...he's gorgeous!



Brindle German Shepherd Dog - Page 3


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

gsdmommy2013 said:


> i dont have a pedigree, all i have is a dna test that is 99 percent accurate that says he only has german shepherd in him his dad is registered but not his mom


Those DNA tests are nowhere near 99% accurate, just a head's up.

I'm not saying he is or isn't, I'm just saying that they're notoriously inaccurate.

Personally, I see all GSD aside from the mystifying pattering... but man oh MAN, what a STUNNING dog  I LOVE that his tongue matches :wub:


----------



## gsdmommy2013 (Jun 18, 2013)

thanks for the heads up  but they said that if he has anything it would show up and all across the board its just gsd.... and thanks about my boy, the tongue started out as one tiny spot


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I agree he's brindle. And he certainly looks GSD. I've heard of brindle GSDs but never seen one so I cant help any. I have heard a few more instances recently of PB shepherds coming out with brindling though so it does sound like it's making a comeback.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I don't know. His hind end does not look like a purebred to me (too cobby). But since he is laying down in the photo, it is hard to tell.

The idea of the brindle pattern making a reappearance in purebreds is interesting. A breeder told me that a contemporary brindle GSD can be traced to the influence of Dutch Shepherd within 2-3 generations.
Sheilah


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

sit said:


> I don't know. His hind end does not look like a purebred to me (too cobby). But since he is laying down in the photo, it is hard to tell.
> 
> The idea of the brindle pattern making a reappearance in purebreds is interesting. A breeder told me that a contemporary brindle GSD can be traced to the influence of Dutch Shepherd within 2-3 generations.
> Sheilah


 
very interesting. 2-3 generations is pretty close too.... I'd be really interested in seeing this dogs pedigree.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I wonder what cobby means? I was thinking his tail looks more like a Dutch shepherd's, but then I don't know anything about it really. Just pics on the Internet. 

It's curious! But regardless, he is a simply a stunning dog, and I would be just as proud to have him as his owner is!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I thought the hind end looked a little like a Great Dane, but I wonder how old the pup is and how big he is. If he has some Dane in him, then that could explain the color. For example if the dam was half shepherd/half Great Dane. 

Whatever he is, he is a cutie. It is too bad that the mother was not registered, and we don't have any pedigree information on her. Has any of the recent brindle-GSDs that have been cropping up, been registratable? 

I know people can lie on registrations, but we could go back if we had pedigrees and maybe trace it back to a brindle dog somewhere. Or, maybe when we have more than one, we could find a common ancestor.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Cobby means shorter, upright and boxy. 
Sheilah


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

the pup is 6mths...said it the first sentence.


----------



## gsdmommy2013 (Jun 18, 2013)

yes he is six months old and 56 lbs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Do you have a picture of him standing and looking straight at his side?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow.. he is sooooo handsome! More photos, please!!


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

He is sooooo pretty! In the first picture he looks like a GSD, and the other body shot of him looks like a dutch x GSD to me. The legs, tail, and ears just seem inconsistent with what a GSD would look like at 6 months. They look smaller, and that seems to be the gangly stage when a GSDs legs, tail, and ears are oversized. It could very well be the angle of the photo though too. I would also love to see more pictures, he's STUNNING!


----------



## gsdmommy2013 (Jun 18, 2013)

these were the best i could do he is a 6 month old hyper thing


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

He's gorgeous! I thought Dutchie x gsd when I saw him. The DNA tests are problematic. People with verified purebreds have done the tests and their dogs have come back as mixed. 

Anyway, I am not one to care about whether or not my dog is pb. What matters is that you love the dog and it sounds like you do! 

Did you get him from a shelter?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Amazing! I bet if that dog did not have brindle we'd be asking why the OP thought it was a mix!


----------



## gsdmommy2013 (Jun 18, 2013)

no i got him from a guy i know which i know both of the parents were not mixed.... i am proud of my little boy  idc if people think he is mixed... he my handsome little man


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice looking pup. his left leg and paw looks swollen? it could be the
camera angle.


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

brindle has always been a fave of mine. very striking. I adore his tongue..hope you're able to uncover more info on him--and post it! congrats, he's a head turner!


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

gsdmommy2013 said:


> Hello, this is my 6 month old monster  I was just wondering what color he would be classified as, we think brindle.


I believe that is a Dutch shepherd  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

FlyAway said:


> Looks like a GSD to me. Just because a dog is brindle doesn't make it a Dutch Shepherd.


True But more than likely not a purebred dog either.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdmommy2013 (Jun 18, 2013)

I have taken him to several well known breeders and they have told me he looks absolutely purebred.... here are some pics of him as a pup


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

He's a handsome fellow! I agree that the looks like a possible GSD/Dutchie cross. 

But even if it were possible, would obviously be extremely rare and the likelihood of him being a dutchie cross is far more reasonable.



Fun fact though, brindle is recessive which means both parents would have to carry the gene. If he were a 50/50 Dutchie/GSD cross the GSD would have to carry it.
http://www.doggenetics.co.uk/brindle.html


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

Also it wouldn't necessarily be a genetic mutation  Since it's recessive it can remain hidden for many generations as the carrier would need to be bred to another carrier to express it. 

Labs are a good example of colors being hidden 
Mismarks & other odd markings in Labradors part 2 - Woodhaven Labradors


----------

